# Eduard Yak-3



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

A weekend edition kit. It seems to be one of their older kits from back when they were doing the "limited edition" style moldings. Still builds up nice enough.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I've always liked Russian prop planes, so many of them remind you of the stubby little guy at school that if you messed with him he would utterly kick your -ss. Small, rough around the edges for sure, and with little enough wing area you wondered if just the pilot's attitude kept it in the air.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I like the fuel gauges on the filler caps on the wings!


----------

